# Acceleration Problems



## PingPong_SRH (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello all and hope your day is well. My girlfriend currently owns a 2010 Maxima SV. This past weekend, we took a ride to Orlando (from Jacksonville) for the surf exposition. I was cruising at 80mph the whole way there and back. (Stayed down for one night). Was headed back through Jacksonville and realized the CEL was on. As I pulled up to my neighborhood, I could feel that the acceleration would lag a bit as I pressed the peddle. The RPM gauge would slowly rise and kind of feather when switching to the next gear. I tried to head somewhere later that night and the car now has a high pitched whirring noise coming from the engine (Sounded like it was coming from the air filter or around that area). I would press in the gas peddle and I would here it whirr up but then kind of die out. I had the pedal to the floor, car wasn't moving, RPM gauge was not even fluttering. What could be my problem? I gave it a long rest and kicked it up today and still the same problem? Any input would be extremely helpful! Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the "check engine" light is on, that indicates that the ECU has set one or more fault codes. Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool. You can buy a scan tool at most auto parts stores or have them do the readout; most stores will do the readout for free. The codes will help you to pin-point the problem. Post the actual code(s) here on the forum so that we can help with the diagnosis.

From your description of the symptoms, it sounds like maybe there's a problem with the CVT.


----------



## PingPong_SRH (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply rogoman! So I ran the check on it with the scan tool. Not the codes I wanted to see lol. Codes showed up in order as shown:
P0744 - (looked up) Torque Convert Clutch Circuit Intermittent. I read up on it and still don't really understand the problem and wondering the cost to fix it.

P0448 - Evap Emmisions (looked up) I've had this problem before on another car. Not sure if is the gas cap or something else but I know it can either be minor or major. (Again, wondering costs lol)

P0744 - Repeat of earlier code.

It then read off a bunch of shortened words like:
MIL ON
Moniters
0 Inc
8 ready
misfire
fuel
comp
catalyst
evap
02 sens
02 htr
egr

Seems like a pretty big problem and lots of money. If you can guide me to the right direction that would be great! Thanks and hope your day goes well!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0448 code indicates that the the EVAP canister vent control valve which is located on the EVAP canister has a problem. The valve is located at the back of the car along with the other EVAP components. The valve itself may be bad or there may be a problem with the electrical connections. Shouldn't be expensive to fix.

The P0744 code indicates a problem with the torque converter. This malfunction is detected when the torque converter clutch does not lock-up as instructed by the TCM. This is not only can be caused by electrical malfunctions (circuits open or shorted), but also by mechanical malfunctions such as control valve sticking, improper solenoid valve operation, etc. First thing to do is check the CVT fluid to make sure it's full; the normal color of the N2 CVT fluid is greenish. If the color is brown or black and/or has a burnt smell, then there's an internal problem.

Most transmission shops and Nissan dealers will not re-build CVT trannys. They will replace the tranny with an OEM rebuilt unit. Dealers charge around anywhere from $4,000 and up; other shops may charge $1,000 - $1,500 less. Your other choice would to get one from a junk yard.


----------



## PingPong_SRH (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks rogoman! I'll check it out and let you know what I find!


----------

